# Läufer Radiergummis !!!



## Jim Space (7. November 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ein Tip für euch:

Nehmt Läufer Radiergummis als Bremsbeläge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

müsst ihr nur zurechtschneiden und dann gehen sie ab wie schmidts katze!!!!!!

Bei Nässe bremst der blaue teil, sehr gut und bei trockenen Verhältnissen der rote teil!!!!!!!!!

Super Druckpunkt, Dosierbarkeit, und und und!!!

Die Dinger sind echt der Hammer!

Fotos kommen noch! (Digital Kamera kaputt)


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. November 2005)

Jim Space schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Ein Tip für euch:
> 
> ...




verschleiß???

EDIT// 
beschreib ma bitte detailliert wie du die teile genau gebastelt hast,ich will das mal in ner langweiligen stunde nachbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. November 2005)

Jim Space schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Ein Tip für euch:
> 
> ...




Wieso hast du das verraten? Damit hättest du reich werden können  . 
Siehst doch was man für Bremsbeläge verlangen kann.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. November 2005)

wenn ich mir das so durchles kann ich ehrlich gesagt absolut nich glauben, dass radiergummis als brakepads was taugen sollen. verdammt die dinger sind höllisch weich. nach pa ma bremsen sind die doch weg?!  

jetz komm nich mit "die blaue seite is doch härter"


----------



## tinitram (7. November 2005)

erklär mal wie du die gebaut hast dass die einfach so im/am kolben halten... ich hätt da total schiss dass die sich einfach mal eben lösen...

beschreibung bitte


----------



## isah (7. November 2005)

du nimmst einfach die alten plastikdinger von alten belägen, und klebst den radiergummi drauf.. 

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7421&highlight=brake+pads


----------



## tony m (7. November 2005)

Jau, hatten wir ja damals drüber gesprochen! Ich habs auch ausprobiert und bin von dem resultat durchaus positiv überrascht!

Ja, bremsen sich schneller runter als standard oder trialbeläge.Im endeffekt ist das preis/leistungsverhältnis nicht zu schlagen!

Zu beachten ist hierbei, dass man die felge immer wieder von feinstem gummiabrieb befreien muss: sprich, alle paar minuten mit nem tuch rübergehen. auch hilft es nicht, wenn man die felge angeflext fährt, weil da dann noch mehr gummiteilchen hängen bleiben. Bitumen sollte man auch meiden, dadurch ist mir ein gummi aus der verankerung gerissen und ich hab mich derbe aufs mett gepackt!

Aber wenn man die dinger ordentlich eingestellt hat und nur da bremst, wo´s auch wirklich nötig ist, kann man richtig spass haben, vor allem bin ich hier ja noch gar nicht auf den Sound eingegangen....


----------



## jockie (7. November 2005)

Super...Raditzel zum Bremsen...wird das jetzt'n Fetisch-Thread?

Aus was als nächstes? 

Eingeschmolzene Gummibärchen
Zurechtgeschnittene Schuhsohlen (FlipFlops)
Indoor-Turnschuh-Sohlen
Tesa-Klebeband (TM)
Türzargenschaum
Fetzen alter Dragster-Reifen (am besten nach dem Burn-Out im Kleber)
Teppichreste


Merzt der Radiergummi auch kleinere Fahrfehler aus?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. November 2005)

Ich fahr meine jetzt schon eine woche und sie nutzen schnell ab wie hölle aber dafür ziehen sie wie die hand gottes 




PS: in der kürzeren version haben sie einen besseren, aber dennoch weichen Druckpunkt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. November 2005)

wenn ich meine grünen ZOO! runter hab (was mit meinen angeflexten felgen schnell geht) probier ichs glaub auch mal!!


----------



## Scr4t (8. November 2005)

LoL

0_o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (8. November 2005)

Kami du pöhser Photoshopler !


----------



## funky^jAY (8. November 2005)

wär ich viel zu faul für mir jedes ma die dinger zurechtzufummeln


----------



## funky^jAY (8. November 2005)

und zu viel schiß das der kleber nich hält hät ich auch


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. November 2005)

becor ichs net gesehn hab, glaub ichs nicht.....radiergummi.....ja nee is klar...wie naiv muss man sein um sowas zu glauben....man jungs..wasn los...


----------



## elhefe (8. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> becor ichs net gesehn hab, glaub ichs nicht.....radiergummi.....ja nee is klar...wie naiv muss man sein um sowas zu glauben....man jungs..wasn los...




Nun ja. Wohlmöglich kann man mit den Bremsbelägen auch radieren   .


----------



## V!RUS (8. November 2005)

loool, radiergummis, ist klar!
für einen tag damit fahren wär mir das, wenn die wirklich gut sind, viel zu viel arbeit und dann sind da noch sicher die doofen radiergummi-späne (oder wie  man ssie nennen will), das sieht ja nicht toll aus...

ich glaubs nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (8. November 2005)

Baut euch doch bremsbeläge aus Wachsmalstiften    

Naja... ich mein..Radiergummi?!


----------



## bryson (8. November 2005)

Jim Space schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Ein Tip für euch:
> 
> ...



dann kennst du auch bestimmt schon die neuen bitume beläge?


----------



## noonnet (8. November 2005)

falls das funktionnieren sollte: wie befestigst du die gummis auf den bremskolben?!   

für mich tönt das alles ein bisschen wie ne verarschung.. kannst doch mal bilder oder montageanleitungen reinstellen, dann sehen wir weiter   

gruss noonnet


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. November 2005)

einfach zurecht schneiden und mit sekundenkleber im schraubstock zusammenkleben. aus einem Radiergummi bekommt man 2 bremsklötzchen.
bei dem geld was man spart, lohnt sich die mühe.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. November 2005)

doppelpost  

siehe unten


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. November 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> einfach zurecht schneiden und mit sekundenkleber im schraubstock zusammenkleben. aus einem Radiergummi bekommt man 2 bremsklötzchen.
> bei dem geld was man spart, lohnt sich die mühe.



is das jetzt dein ernst oder erlaubt sich da einer nen kleinen spaß???

das sieht mir alles sehr verdächtig nach fotomontage aus  

wenn das dein ernst sein sollte frage ich mich doch ,weshalb du bei dem kurzen bremsbelag auf dem pic son schräges stück radiergummi draufgeklebt hast?!?

kann mir net vorstellen welche vorteile das beim einstellen der bremse haben sollte


----------



## Schevron (9. November 2005)

fotomontage muß das net sein. die dinger zu baun is ja kein prob. nur ob sie dann was taugen und net beim ersten bremsen nach vorne rausfliegen is die andere frage


----------



## V!RUS (9. November 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> einfach zurecht schneiden und mit sekundenkleber im schraubstock zusammenkleben. aus einem Radiergummi bekommt man 2 bremsklötzchen.
> bei dem geld was man spart, lohnt sich die mühe.




Geld sparen? Ich hab keine Ahnung wie teuer ein son doofes Radiergummi ist, aber wenn ich davon jeden Tag ein neues brauch...


----------



## Benzman22 (9. November 2005)

hab einen echt geilen vorschlag für euch. hab das gestern selbst mal ausprobiert. schnappt euch 2 alte plastikhalter von 2 kaputtnen bremsbelägen.  füllt sie mit sperma, ihr braucht dafür natürlich schon reichlich sperma, aber ich glaube soviel wie ihr alle am wiksen seit dürfte das kein prob. sein. ihr müsst dann die gülle nur im ofen 1 stunde aushärten lassen und fertig ist der wiksbeläg 2006. das teil hatt 2 vorteile: wiksen ist schön und macht spaß, das geld für die bremsbeläge könnt ihr euch sparen und ihn pornos zum wiksen investieren.   

gutes gelingen.............. BASTIAN


----------



## TheBASStian (9. November 2005)

Wie cool...  DAS FUNKTIONIERT JA TATSÄCHLICH!
Der Sound beim Bremsen ist dann auch nicht so quietschig, sondern mehr so scheuernd, smooth. Jedenfalls mit meiner geflexten Echo.
Alle 5 Fahrstunden sollte man die Felgen reinigen, dazu nimmt man nach meiner Erfahrung am besten ein Kondom, zieht es über den Belag und bremst ein paar Mal aus mittlerer Geschwindigkeit ab. 
Kleiner Tipp: Beim Backen geht durch den Flüssigkeitsverlust beim Trocknen ne Menge Volumen verloren, also zwischendurch noch ne Schicht draufwixen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (9. November 2005)

Neee....  ich forme mir einfach nen bremsklotz aus  LAKRITZ!! ja genau... lakritz!! das kleb ich dann daran und naja.. haribo macht kinder froh.. und...trialer ebenso   

der sound hört sich super  fett an..und die bremsleistung steigt ins unglaubliche... jaja.. das gute alte lakritz...


----------



## KermitB4 (9. November 2005)

Hallo

ich spare mir den ganzen Aufwand mit Bremsbelägen. Ich werfe immer einen Anker, da steht man viel schneller.

MFG


----------



## Mower (9. November 2005)

noch ein witz und ich schau nie wieder in den thread rein. da müsst ihr dann schaun wie ihr ohne mich auskommt!


----------



## BraVe´ (9. November 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich spare mir den ganzen Aufwand mit Bremsbelägen. Ich werfe immer einen Anker, da steht man viel schneller.
> 
> MFG




Wie... en Anker?? .. das musst du mir aber mal genau erklären....  haste immer so nen morts Anker aufm rücken?  

oder gibts dafuer schon extra rucksäcke? ich glaub in meinem würd der garnicht reinpassen


----------



## KermitB4 (9. November 2005)

Hallo

Rucksack????!!! Pah! den häng ich mir grad über die Schulter!

MFG


----------



## V!RUS (10. November 2005)

seid doch mal ernst.

überhaupt, warum streitet ihr euch?
bei meinem 20" hab ich rücktrittbremse, ich brauch gar keine bremsklötze...


----------



## funky^jAY (10. November 2005)

...sondern hirn!


----------



## V!RUS (10. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> ...sondern hirn!



Nur um das zu klären... ICH HAB KEINE RÜCKTRITTBREMSE!


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (12. November 2005)

Jim Space schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Ein Tip für euch:
> 
> Nehmt Läufer Radiergummis als Bremsbeläge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





aber falls die beläge versagen hilft dir das hier vielleicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (15. November 2005)

muha ey der dikkste google-bump den ich je gesehen hab!!!   
psia = pre-shipment-inspection-agency? oder wie jetz?? ROFLOL


----------

